# MLCS spiral and double bearing flush trim bits



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

SOLID CARBIDE Spiral Flush Trim Bit with FREE BONUS Bit Deal

Not sure how good a deal this is. I have no forseable need but someone might.


----------

